# What equipment should I buy for my EMT class?



## dafargo (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm taking an EMT-B class this semester at a community college. I'm wondering what any of you who have gone through the class think I should buy in terms of equipment? I know I need a stethoscope but any other suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## Stephanie. (Aug 27, 2010)

This has been asked many times, here is a similar thread that will have answers.

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=19172


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 27, 2010)

Only what the school requires, and then most likely go for the cheapest possible. The vast majority of what schools with large equipment lists require really aren't necessary and the rest you won't know what you need until you start working. The only thing I wouldn't cheap out on is a stethoscope (which, in all honesty, should be provided by the company you work for), but even that if you're spending much more that $50-60 you're over paying (i.e. don't buy a Littmann Cardio 3). The vast majority of equipment that providers buy for themselves buy more out of preference than out of necessity.


----------



## TraprMike (Aug 27, 2010)

a thinking cap full of common sense..


----------



## LucidResq (Aug 27, 2010)

Duh... a well-stocked ambulance. How else are you going to do your job?


----------



## Sandog (Aug 27, 2010)

My school only requires blue pants, school student EMT t-shirt, black boots and belt.


----------



## thatJeffguy (Aug 29, 2010)

Two bags of grass, seventy five pellets of mescaline, five sheets of high powered blotter acid, a salt shaker half filled with cocaine, a whole galaxy of multi-colored uppers, downers, screamers, laughers... also a quart of tequila, a quart of rum, a case of beer, a pint of raw ether and two dozen amyls.


----------



## dafargo (Aug 30, 2010)

thatJeffguy said:


> Two bags of grass, seventy five pellets of mescaline, five sheets of high powered blotter acid, a salt shaker half filled with cocaine, a whole galaxy of multi-colored uppers, downers, screamers, laughers... also a quart of tequila, a quart of rum, a case of beer, a pint of raw ether and two dozen amyls.




Perfect!


----------



## mcdonl (Aug 30, 2010)

*Something I never had....*

A watch. I never carried a watch but use one daily now for HR and RR. Some people use their phone apps, but that seems cheezy. A good old timex is serving me well. I keep it attached to my portable radio.


----------



## frdude1000 (Aug 30, 2010)

I would RECOMMEND A stethoscope and bp cuff for practice.  The steth can be used later on in the ambulance.  Get something nicer than a cheepie $5 but not a littman.  I would go for the ADC Adscope 609, a lightweight scope for ems.  GEt a cheap bp cuff just for practice.  It is also good to have a penlight and a notebook plus plenty of pens!


----------



## Too Old To Work (Aug 30, 2010)

If you decide to get a Littmann, get a Classic II SE. They aren't cheap, but they are very good. Two suggestions. First, get one in an odd color, not black. Second, have someone engrave your initials and the last four digits of your SS# on it. If you don't have the means to do that yourself, check with a local jeweler, they might do it for short money or even free. 

They are a very good stethescope and people seem to like to "find" them. I've lost a few over the years. 

Any stethescope can be used for BPs, and you'll do a lot of them. However, at some point, especially if you plan to become a paramedic, you'll be listening to breath sounds and at least in class, heart sounds. Probably bowel sounds too. The Littmann is better for those. 

I know a lot of medics who have the Cardiology series, but I think it's overkill in an ambulance, but that's just me. 

If your school doesn't provide one, get a decent BP cuff. They aren't that expensive. Use a sharpie to put your initials somewhere on it.


----------



## firecoins (Aug 30, 2010)

the textbook, the workbook, pens and several #2 pencils.


----------



## Wild_Weasel (Aug 30, 2010)

I invested in a good quality Littman Master Classic II stethoscope and compact adult BP cuff.  Having my own gear allows me to practice taking vitals away from class on family and friends along with not having to share ear wax with my class mates.

Cheers,
W-W


----------



## medicRob (Aug 30, 2010)

thatJeffguy said:


> Two bags of grass, seventy five pellets of mescaline, five sheets of high powered blotter acid, a salt shaker half filled with cocaine, a whole galaxy of multi-colored uppers, downers, screamers, laughers... also a quart of tequila, a quart of rum, a case of beer, a pint of raw ether and two dozen amyls.



Too much Fear and Loathing for you..


----------



## thatJeffguy (Aug 31, 2010)

A good watch.  That's all that I needed but wasn't provided by the class and, IIRC, it's required to take the state practical.


----------



## LucidResq (Aug 31, 2010)

The best watch is a cheapo $10 plasticy waterproof one from Wal-Mart, so it's easy to clean.

The one time I spent some moolah on a nicer watch, I lost it. A few weeks later we were in the station and a friend came running in "I found your watch!!!" 

I got all excited until he opened his hands and showed me the thousand pieces it was now in thanks to our big dualie tech rescue utility truck running it over.


----------



## Oiball (Aug 31, 2010)

My own (last semester) purchases for EMT-B class were:

-Uniform pants and shirts (as required for course)
-Belt pouch if you don't wear EMT pants with equipment pockets
-EMT shears ($7-$10 at uniform shops or online)
-Penlights (6 pack with pupil gauge about $6 on amazon) 
-A cheap stethoscope (<$20) which worked fine for class, but not so well for
field training--the chestpiece did not "lock" well in position.
-BP cuff for practicing on family and friends (maybe your instructor will allow you to check one out, mine didn't)
-A Littmann Select stethoscope ($45-ish) after realizing I couldn't hear well through the first.  If you can check out different models somewhere to find one that feels right, do it.
-Safety glasses (I've reached the age I need readers so I got "bifocal" safety glasses
-A watch visible in low light (see above)


----------



## EMS/LEO505 (Aug 31, 2010)

For my Basic Lab at CNM, all we needed was what they called EMS BDU's, closed toed black shoes (preferably boots), and our Therory books lol
They provided a cool FD tshirt, and they rest of our basic equipment.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Aug 31, 2010)

Buy the textbook, a pen and pad. EMT is just glorified first aid, you will not require any equiptment.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Aug 31, 2010)

Essentially all you need is the same type of stuff you would need for a philosophy class.


----------



## EMTSTUDENT25 (Sep 1, 2010)

i spent some money on boots... they will carry over to my REAL JOB once i got licensed...also, i bought a cheapo steth to practice with. other than that my school decided what shirts we had to buy.


----------



## kermit (Sep 7, 2010)

thatjeffguy said:


> two bags of grass, seventy five pellets of mescaline, five sheets of high powered blotter acid, a salt shaker half filled with cocaine, a whole galaxy of multi-colored uppers, downers, screamers, laughers... Also a quart of tequila, a quart of rum, a case of beer, a pint of raw ether and two dozen amyls.



and a stomach pump! Lol


----------

